# Egg donation



## PhoebeC (May 14, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone  has ever dontated your eggs.

It is not something i know anything about but it is something i am interested in, and think i would like to do.

My aunts neighbour and her hubby have been trying for over 10 years. Its such a shame.

My husband said he wouldnt like me to do it. But i want to know more about it see if i can change his mind.

x


----------



## Monkey (May 14, 2012)

[I don't - but I wonder if there's a more baby-centred site around where you might find people who have?

The only thing that crossed my mind is whether you'd have a the same answer as with donating blood, because of diabetes. 

Worth looking at tho - would be a fab thing to do.


----------



## PhoebeC (May 14, 2012)

Can we not give blood? X


----------



## Twitchy (May 14, 2012)

Not at all if you're type 1 & depends which meds you're on if type 2. Grr. Suspect its partly for the recipient's sake as well as ours, but don't know the science?


----------



## PhoebeC (May 14, 2012)

Ah yes I've done my donating blood research and get your point now  Its funny in a sad way my mum and both grandmothers always give blood and i can't and my brother can't unless he doesn't have sex with a man for a year I understand  the reasons why but there are  lot of deathly people out there who are cut out of giving x


----------



## Twitchy (May 14, 2012)

We can't give bone marrow either  Really annoying this D thing sometimes!! The good news is we can donate spares as it were via a donor card, so maybe eggs would be ok? I don't know if the slightly increased risk of D might be a prob tho?? It's a good question! X


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 15, 2012)

I've got a feeling that egg donation wouldn't be ok, as the Egg would carry our DNA and any problems with genes within the DNA wouldn't pass screening, so as T1's we would fail the genetic screening.


----------



## rachelha (May 15, 2012)

That is such a nice thing to want to do.  I thought about it the other way.  i.e. could we get a donar egg so that are baby would not inherit my increased risk of diabetes.


http://www.hfea.gov.uk/donate-sperm-eggs-or-embryos.html

I think the link on this website may give more info.


----------



## rachelha (May 15, 2012)

http://www.ngdt.co.uk/requirements

Just found this, we can't donate.

"Because some birth defects (e.g. spina bifida, cleft palate, hare lip) and serious diseases (e.g. diabetes, epilepsy, schizophrenia, asthma and haemophilia) are genetically linked, it is not possible to accept as a donor any individual where there is a family history of these conditions."


----------



## PhoebeC (May 15, 2012)

This is annoying, I was told Jemima was only 10% more lieky to have diabetes because i have it. Dont know how true that is.

Such a shame we have so much to give.

Would have been nice to have the option to give to my brother later down the line. Ill have to surrigate!! that would be weird :O


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 15, 2012)

Didn't think we could donate...

I almost did give blood, but found I was pregnant so couldn't do it, before I had a chance again I was diagnosed with diabetes, so for me it's a regret more so since I had to have a blood transfusion...


----------



## PhoebeC (May 15, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> Didn't think we could donate...
> 
> I almost did give blood, but found I was pregnant so couldn't do it, before I had a chance again I was diagnosed with diabetes, so for me it's a regret more so since I had to have a blood transfusion...



I had two tranfusions after i had Jemima, so would have been nice to give back.


----------

